# Garden Stuffed Baked Potatoes



## PA Baker (Dec 27, 2004)

*Garden Stuffed Baked Potatoes*

4 large potatoes
2 Tbsp butter
1 small onion, chopped
1 (10 oz) package chopped broccoli, thawed
½ c ranch style salad dressing
1 Tbsp vegetable oil
2 tsp dried parsley
Salt and pepper to taste

Preheat oven to 425F.  Pierce the skin of the potatoes with a fork.

Microwave pierced potatoes on HIGH for 12 minutes.  Place partially baked potatoes in the preheated oven and bake for 15 minutes.  Slice of potato tops, scoop out the bulk of the interior of the potato, being careful to leave the skins intact.  In a medium bowl, mash the removed potato interior.

Heat a small skillet over medium heat.  Stir in butter.  Sauté onions in the skillet until tender, about 5 minutes.

Combine onions, broccoli, and ranch dressing with the mashed potato.  Brush the outside of the potato skins with oil.  Spoon potato mixture into the skins.  Arrange stuffed potatoes on a cookie sheet.

Bake potatoes for 15 minutes in the preheated 425F oven, or until heated through.  Season with salt, pepper, and parsley.


----------



## Erik (Dec 28, 2004)

Sounds quite yummy!!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 30, 2004)

Sounds like another winner!  So grateful you do this sharing with us all. Gives me lot of help.  Never hardly read a cookbook anymore. Thanks again.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 30, 2004)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Sounds like another winner!  So grateful you do this sharing with us all. Gives me lot of help.  Never hardly read a cookbook anymore. Thanks again.



My pleasure, ITK!  I know what you mean--I find that even though I'm sure I have the info I need in my cookbooks, I always turn to everyone here for answers and ideas--a learn a lot more and it's more fun this way!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 30, 2004)

PA Baker, you think I could make this for supper and get by without fixing something else?  It seems like is has everything in it.  Anything to get by without messing the whole kitchen.  Or do I have to fix some kind of meat with it?  Did you make it and what did you fix?  Hope I am not too personal here?


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 30, 2004)

Not too personal at all--feel free to ask away!  I would be happy with just this for dinner but I know my hubby wouldn't be.  He has this weird thing about getting tired of the same taste after awhile--he needs to vary it a bit.  How about serving it with a bowl of soup (a good canned soup is OK!) or a big fruit salad?  That would make it feel like a larger meal but keep it light, healthy, and really easy to clean up.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks PA Baker, I appreciate your time.  Your hubby sounds like the guys I have to cook for.  Never enough but soup and fruit salad sounds good to me.  Especially canned soup for these holidays.  Glad you're around.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks, ITK!  Glad you're here too!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 31, 2004)

PA Baker tried it.  Wasn't lot of trouble.  Was a surprise that that is all they ate last nite.  Was better than going out to eat no effort.  I enjoyed it will make again now that I once tried it.  You think potatoes are fattening?  I only had small amount of Ranch Dressing on it.  Now your zucchini patties are going to be challenge by shredding but I know the effort will be worth it.  Thanks again.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm glad you liked them, ITK!  Potatoes aren't fattening, it's what you put on them that can be (lots of butter, cheese, all the good stuff!).  You could probably use the reduced fat versious of everything in the recipe to cut back on fat.  Potatoes are high in carbs, but the cheese and dairy have protein to offset the carbs.

The zucchs are pretty easy to shred on a box grater, if you have one.  You can get cheapy ones at Kmart and such.  I don't remember with out looking how many cups it calls for, 2 maybe?  Anyway, once you get grating it goes fast and doesn't take all that long!  

Let me know what you think of them!


----------



## Aunt Lisa's Kitchen (Oct 6, 2006)

PA Baker,
Yummmmmmmmm. LOVE potatoes and am always looking for new ways to serve 'em up.  I never get tired of the spud.  This sounds perfect for me. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ellen (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank you for starting this thread PAbaker.  You are so right about stuffing potatoes.   I normally stuff them with very finely chopped onion and a sharp cheese.  Cream, butter and so on.  Also I cut a rim, about 2/3rds the way up.  They rise slightly from the 'tato, and make taking the tops off very easy, without compromising the integrity of the 'shell'.  It makes a 'rim'. I  only cut about 1/4" all around.   Also I like to add whole egg to get souffle Taties, but they have to be served fairly promptly.   To my mind, a good tatie with salad and soup is a whole meal.  Maybe very carefully prepped fresh fruit salad with icecream, whipped cream, and or pouring cream makes a a lovely dinner.

The notion of club sandwiches is very different between the US and us.  We call club sandwiches a very light and savory sandwich. Fresh, thinly sliced bread, buttered each side, (except the outside) and layered. I only do two layers, otherwise too hard to eat.  Ham and curried eggs.  Very finely cut iceburg lettuce and smoked salmon. Corned beef sliced with piccalilli, and sliced artichokes.  Mashed sardines with chipped onion and cream cheese. etc. Never a crust in sight, and Never toasted.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 6, 2006)

For my favorite stuffed potato, I take the inside of the potato out, mash it with butter, cream and crab.  Then I put it back in the skin, top it with some shredded cheddar and heat it in the oven until the potato is hot and the cheese is melted.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2006)

_We all love twice baked potatoes and make a game of trying to do a different version each time we do them..I've picked up some wonderful ideas here today  So I'll share one my kids, DH and I like._
_large potato baked cut in half, scoop out the insides and mash with butter,salt,pepper, to this we add some crisp fried pancetta, sauteed garlic,onion or chivess,chopped flat leaf parsley,a little parmesan and some either mascarpone or cream cheese mix altogether and heat through in oven..._

_kadesma _


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh, halfbaked and kads, your ideas sound wonderful!  I was just telling DH I needed to pick up some potatoes--now I know what I'm going to do with them!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 7, 2006)

_Our minds are going the same direction today Pa  I'm planning baked taters for our sunday meal tomorrow..Now all I have to do is find 12 big one   and some good crab._
_kadesma_


----------



## Aunt Lisa's Kitchen (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Folks,
 I finally tried this awesome recipe as we've had just about enough cool and chilly rain that I couldn't forgo the potato any longer! ....DELICIOUS! 

This kind of recipe begs to be personalized too - I think I'll try a little garlic in with the onion as well (though it's just a delight as is.)  Thanks again for sharing!


----------

